# Father Daughter Double On Bucks



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

Unreal day for my buddy and his daughter last weekend.....took a solid 8 in the morning, then his daughter was so pumped after seeing his deer she insisted on getting out that night! She'd been practicing for a few months and was dialed in with the xbow. 30 minutes in the stand and at the ripe age of 8 she's got her first deer!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Great deer(s))!!
Awesome story. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DLC (May 3, 2007)

Great deal! Look at that smile on her!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Very nice, congrats to both of them.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice job on both fronts


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats so cool when the kids get there first deer.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Awesome


----------

